# What's on your bucket list



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wednesday night Lorin, our daughter Tammy and I met someone who holds a special place in all of my families hearts.
This person is a joy to all of us, this dear one gives and then gives again, this one is a one and only, a soft spoken, always caring, gentle spirit, have you guessed who this is?

We met our Walter :chili:
I wish all of you could meet him, he truly is a BLESSING 

Not sure what Walter thought of us, we are HUGGERS :innocent:
We love to love and dear Walter you are loved 

Walter Thank you for being you :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, what a wonderful experience that must have been in deed. And thanks for sharing that with us here at SM. Perhaps there might be picture of this meeting??? Would be great to see all of you together!!
Just wondering also, how is Tammy doing?? I think of her often and hope that she and Chloe are ok. Please let her know that I was asking for her.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Walter is such a sweetheart. I'm so glad you got to meet him. Did he tell you about the package problem we had?!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow what a special treat to meet each other, it warms the heart to know this. So after all the hugging, what did you do? LOL What a wonderful day.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I had so much fun with you, Lorin and Tammy. I am just so glad to have finally met you. As you know the restaurant we went to last night was amazing. How great was that food? 

I am amazed at the love and warmth that you and Lorin exude. You two are so much in love after (almost) 50 years. Tammy was a delight. I just had so much fun and of course I never imagined that i wold be out here in Spokane. I was so surprised when it was announced that my conference was here.

Marti is an angel. I think I told you that I had gotten a second pashmina to match the one that I gave you and she was able to make a scarf for Maddie. She did it quickly, but the post office kept sending it from Springfield to NJ, and back and forth. It actually arrived 8 minutes after I left for the airport. 

Again it was such a pleasure to meet you all. And thank you for Matilda's toys for Luck. That means so much to me. I will always remember meeting the three of you. It was such a special experience that I will have for the rest of m life. You all are just so loving and genuine. Lorin is exactly as I imagined him. What a great sense of humor he has. You have a bit wilder side than I imagined, I love it so very much.

You all are very special to me and thank you for making the night so very special.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:aktion033: Oh my how awesome for all of you! :w00t: Walter feel free to stop here on your way home! Dinner is on us. :thumbsup:

Paula I hope everyone is healing in your family. :wub: Walter's visit, I am sure, was a good for all of you. With all you have been through you all needed a little relax time and to have some fun too. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Oh, what a wonderful experience that must have been in deed. And thanks for sharing that with us here at SM. Perhaps there might be picture of this meeting??? Would be great to see all of you together!!
> Just wondering also, how is Tammy doing?? I think of her often and hope that she and Chloe are ok. Please let her know that I was asking for her.


Tammy and Chloe have their moment's they say it's how Scrappy died, Walter gave Tammy and me two little angel's. We both love them. I have mine on my nightstand 



Tanner's Mom said:


> Walter is such a sweetheart. I'm so glad you got to meet him. Did he tell you about the package problem we had?!


Yes Walter had shared that with me. You would love Walter in person 



Maglily said:


> Wow what a special treat to meet each other, it warms the heart to know this. So after all the hugging, what did you do? LOL What a wonderful day.



We had a wonderful dinner it was a awesome evening, just went quickly 


wkomorow said:


> Paula,
> 
> I had so much fun with you, Lorin and Tammy. I am just so glad to have finally met you. As you know the restaurant we went to last night was amazing. How great was that food?
> 
> ...


Walter we will definitely go to the restaurant again, the food was amazing, Lorin had my leftovers the next day, and he said it was so tasty 

Lorin is the love of my life after Jesus, he's my best friend. Through better or worse, we have had our share of both, it definitely is Christ that keeps us together., and forgiveness and laughter 

Tammy was so touched by the angel you gave her, she said she almost cried. She really enjoyed you. I think we were meant to meet. So glad you decided to speak at the conference, the only thing wish was that you could have met Maddie. She would have loved you.I will get pictures of Maddie and me in our beautiful pashmina. Wasn't that weird I had that color in my blouse. 

Lorin is enjoying his fudge, he said it tastes like chocolate cake. 
I wanted Lucky to have two of my Matilda's toys, she LOVED all the squeaky in the larger toy, but that carrot was one she carried in her mouth, that's probably why it looks so loved.
Lorin said if you lived closer he thinks you would be friends. Lorin doesn't take to everyone, that's a real compliment.

HAHAHA you got a glimpse of my wild side, :innocent: especially when you ask how Lorin and I met.:innocent: not perfect, just forgiven 
We had a few good laughs, we just love you Walter :wub:
Thanks for coming all the way here:wub:
I still worry about you walking downtown, have a safe trip home. I will be praying for you 



Aviannah's Mom said:


> :aktion033: Oh my how awesome for all of you! :w00t: Walter feel free to stop here on your way home! Dinner is on us. :thumbsup:
> 
> Paula I hope everyone is healing in your family. :wub: Walter's visit, I am sure, was a good for all of you. With all you have been through you all needed a little relax time and to have some fun too. :wub:


It was such a joy to meet Walter, he's amazing and just the kindness man you could ever meet


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, you know how excited I have been for you to meet Walter. And, of course, Walter knows I have been excited for him, too. Walter can tell you that I have been counting down the weeks and days! And, I am so, so happy that both Lorin and Tammie were there to meet Walter, too. :tender:

I always told you that you would love Walter even more after you met him in person. And, I knew he would feel the same about you. 

I knew about the story behind the pashima. I cannot wait when you can take pictures of you and Maddie together with your beautiful matching attire. 

I am so happy you all enjoyed your special dinner together ... but, I knew you would. I only wish I could have been there in person with all of you.:wub::heart:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh how wonderful! What a wonderful surprise and blessing! I'm so glad you two got to meet. I also hope your family is healing from all the traumas.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't think Paula would mind me sharing this, but she showed me recent pictures of Ethan He looks so healthy, and it is turning into quite the handsome little man.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Paula, you know how excited I have been for you to meet Walter. And, of course, Walter knows I have been excited for him, too. Walter can tell you that I have been counting down the weeks and days! And, I am so, so happy that both Lorin and Tammie were there to meet Walter, too. :tender:
> 
> I always told you that you would love Walter even more after you met him in person. And, I knew he would feel the same about you.
> 
> ...



Marie I wish everyone could meet Walter, wish you could have been there.
I will definitely get a picture of Maddie and me.
The dinner was delicious. 



sherry said:


> Oh how wonderful! What a wonderful surprise and blessing! I'm so glad you two got to meet. I also hope your family is healing from all the traumas.



Sherry so many things going on right now, I guess with 23 immediate family members this is what happens, through it all Life is good



wkomorow said:


> I don't think Paula would mind me sharing this, but she showed me recent pictures of Ethan He looks so healthy, and it is turning into quite the handsome little man.


Yes Ethan is doing well for Ethan, Charity text pictures to me, but I don't know how to put them in my computer, I have no idea what I am doing :HistericalSmiley: I could be dangerous :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I am sending Maddie's scarf on Tuesday. Here is a picture of it, Marti did a wonderful job:






​
Mommy and Maddie will have matching scarves.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's cute to have matching scarves, sweet!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I knew about this little get together and also knew that it would be wonderful. :chili::chili: Of all of the far off places our members are, Paula, you're "out there" so it's really extra special that Walter was able to meet you all. I know you must have had so many laughs and touching moments. One of these days, I want to meet him AND you, Paula. Maybe at some future Nationals for us. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Paula,
> 
> I am sending Maddie's scarf on Tuesday. Here is a picture of it, Marti did a wonderful job:
> 
> ...



Awww that's so cute:wub: can't wait to put it on her and take a picture. 
Thank you Walter, your awesome 
Are you home?



Maglily said:


> It's cute to have matching scarves, sweet!


Brenda isn't that the cutest ever



Snowbody said:


> I knew about this little get together and also knew that it would be wonderful. :chili::chili: Of all of the far off places our members are, Paula, you're "out there" so it's really extra special that Walter was able to meet you all. I know you must have had so many laughs and touching moments. One of these days, I want to meet him AND you, Paula. Maybe at some future Nationals for us. :wub:



Lol yes out in the boom docks and loving it.
Sue I would love to meet you:wub:
You would enjoy Walter, he really is one in a million


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

i got in about 1:30 this morning. Marti did a great job - it is so cute. Luck loves the carrot, he has been running around with it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> i got in about 1:30 this morning. Marti did a great job - it is so cute. Luck loves the carrot, he has been running around with it.



Awwww that makes me cry with joy, Matilda would want me to give one of her favorite toys to Lucky 
I wonder if he smells her scent

1:30 ugh that was a LONG day


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a great meet up!! ....now am I the only one who hasn't met you in person?! :w00t:

I think it's so cool that we've all met and became long time friends through our precious dogs. ...who would've thought....


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

How fun and awesome to have finally met Walter, Paula. I don't know why I assumed you already knew and met each other.
Lucky for you both. 
One of these days, I hope to finally meet you and Walter. Gosh...he's only a few hours away, not that I'm good with driving directions. I would probably end up two hours away in the opposite direction, lol.
Happy you finally met, very cool.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is funny Joanne - I am bad with directions also. But that would put you in the Atlantic ocean. Paddle North and you might run into Brenda. Next time I am in Boston for a couple of days, I'll get in touch. As long as I can get close on the T, I am set. There is a place in Malden called True Bistro which I love. Amazing food and deserts. Have you been?


----------

